# domiciliary care appeal, how long for decision?



## liketoknow (31 Mar 2008)

i applied for domiciliary care allowance for my daughter lasy may, was turned down in september, appealed decision, how long should it take for a decision on the appeal ? has anyone been through this before?


----------



## liketoknow (1 Apr 2008)

anyone know about dca allowance?


----------



## Black Sheep (2 Apr 2008)

We recently dealt with a DCA case in the Eastern Health Board Area which like you was turned down on first application, appealed in August '07 and was finally sorted last month (positive outcome)


----------



## liketoknow (2 Apr 2008)

that sounds good , i am in the eastern area, i have a meeting friday and i am very eager to get this sorted for my daughters sake, more importantly to show her condition should be taken seriously . thanks for the reply.


----------



## blueshoes (8 Apr 2008)

hi little to know.

We were waiting approx 3months to hear about a dca claim it wasnt a appeal though but it might be the same time frame. They seem to deal with these things quick enough.


----------



## liketoknow (8 Apr 2008)

hi,
i applied in may 2007 ,got refused in september 2007, appealed in jan 2008 and am still awaiting a decision!


----------



## Black Sheep (9 Apr 2008)

Was speaking to our friend yesterday who appealed DCA in August 2007 and finally got his letter 8th March with positive outcome and arrears. Only problem is no actual cash has yet been paid. 
When I contacted HSE on his behalf I got the very snappy reply that would be paid in the middle of April. Could not nail down an actual date for payment


----------



## liketoknow (9 Apr 2008)

thanks black sheep,
i am hoping that i have a positive outcome, i spoke to my daughters consultant today and she is not at all impressed that this whole matter has not been sorted, she went on maternity leave last july ad is just back and i still havent got the allowance.

she is sending a letter to the hse today to get this sorted once and for all. 

i am wary about getting what im owed ,did your friend apply for the carers allowance? as they may now be entitled to that?


----------



## Black Sheep (9 Apr 2008)

Yes our friend applied for Carers Allowance over 2 years ago and it was only in the course of that application that it was discovered that there was no DCA in place so an application for DCA was made then.

Due to the delay in obtaining DCA the Carers application was shut down so a new application has now been made


----------



## liketoknow (9 Apr 2008)

the same happened to me , i applied for carers and got a letter stating i needed to get dca , then would get carers. i hope your friend gets it backdated.


----------

